# Crysis 3 - Origin Key aus AMD &quot;Never Settle Reloaded&quot; Bundle



## Brz (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe den Key übrig, da ich nur Bioshock Infinite aus dem Bundle aktivieren möchte.

Würde ich für 33€ (paypal) abgeben.

Der Key geht dann umgehend raus.

Gruß,
Brz


----------



## zakuma (3. März 2013)

Kann dir King Arthur Collection anbieten 
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9318640-t-v-king-arthur-collection-key.html


----------



## Brz (4. März 2013)

Ich fürchte das ich da wenig interessiert bin.


----------



## Brz (6. März 2013)

25€ jemand?


----------



## zakuma (7. März 2013)

Sehr gutes Angebot wäre ich nicht knapp bei Kasse würde ich diesen glatt nehmen


----------



## Brz (7. März 2013)

Hätte eigentlich auch gedacht das das Angebot ok ist - trotzdem scheints da wenig Interesse zu geben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. März 2013)

Tja, das liegt nun mal daran, dass fast jeder, der sich eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft hat und das Spiel nicht möchte, jetzt den Key verkauft und viele Interessenten einfach auf einen Origin-Sale warten. 

P.S.: Ich würde gegen The War Z tauschen. :>


----------



## Bleeder (7. März 2013)

Mir persönlich gibts eher zu denken das jemand der gerade mal 4 Posts hat sowas verkauft.Wenns jemand mit deutlich mehr Posts und längerem Registrierdatum wäre,würde ich eventuell zuschlagen.Aber anbetracht der Fakten ist mir und vermutlich anderen das Risiko zu hoch.


----------



## Brz (7. März 2013)

Naja ich habe mich extra dafür angemeldet - FSK 18 Spiele darf man ja als Privatperson über eBay nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Brz (9. März 2013)

Dann versuche ich es doch nochmal mit einem neuen Preis - diesmal 24€? Noch immer kein Interesse?


----------



## Brz (10. März 2013)

der Key ist weg


----------

